
The Modern Mini Cooper’s Designer Is Now Working on Flying Cars - scottie_m
https://www.fastcompany.com/40562526/the-modern-mini-coopers-designer-is-now-working-on-flying-cars
======
hawktheslayer
Elon Musk's quote comes to mind now whenever I read about flying cars: " _A
bunch of cars flying all over the place is not an anxiety reducing situation_
"

[https://youtu.be/2Nz69M6khCs](https://youtu.be/2Nz69M6khCs)

------
gregatragenet3
The mini Cooper, who's AC vents are optimized to freeze your knuckles while
leaving the rest of the interior baking. The placement of the exhaust pipes
optimally located to cause 2nd degree burns on your shins when loading
groceries. The design that screams form-over-disfunction.

